# Cage cooling...



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So I got my CHE all set up with the thermostat last night to do a test run to stabilize the temperature before I get my hedgie tomorrow. Well, I have 2 thermometers in the sterilite bin and a 75W CHE. I have the ReptiTemp 500r thermostat and a 10" dome.

Before I turned the thermostat on, the temp in the bin was like 69 or 70. I turned the thermostat on a lowish setting, and within about 15 minutes, the temp was up to like 80. I turned the thermostat down a little, the temp dropped to 79. I turned it all the way down and the temp dropped to 78. Then, the CHE I had in the dome burned out, so I'm getting one from a friend. 

Anyway, isn't 78 a little too warm? The temperature in the house is pretty inconsistent due to no A/C. At night, the temperature in the room the hedgie will be in is about 67 or 68. During the day, it shoots up to 81 or 82. 

What do I do? I've read some of the threads on here about this issue and saw the ice packs on the top of the tank suggestion... but will this be enough to keep the temp stable and comfortable for Ms. Hedgehog during the warmer hours of the day? I somehow doubt it. :\ I plan on putting a tile in her bin for her to lay on if she gets warm, I just don't think this will be enough.

Help.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My mom suggested putting a corn or flax bag in the freezer for a while and then putting it in with the hedgie. 

Could anything about that be a bad idea? The corn bag she has is a small flannel bag filled with corn, with another layer of flannel around it. I think this could really work.


----------

